# Cure to Paradise



## crozar (Aug 26, 2009)

Greetings alll 

im sure every1 here has a heart to every1 , unlike some old person who was standing on the edge ofthe cliff watching for the horizon and then alittle kid wants to commit suicide comes running towards the old man and the kids father is chasing him to stop hes kid and after that the kid reached the edge and looked at the old man and the old man smiled at him and the kid jumped....

whats the father first move to the old man was something you must imagine ,
however , the Father hold the old man from hes clothes under hes neck saying why havent u caught my son , and the old man reply was , non of ur business , .... and he says ur son dont concern me and its not hes bussiness ... =(

so i hope you all are not like the old man lol , and we be understanding each other much ,
ive dealt with many situations and through the help of Supreme knowledge based on the worlds today , and avoiding all the bunch of nonsense...
all the information is logical to a deeper extent.

firstly , The topic isnt Cure to Paradise only but , much more then that i like to call it ,* Living in the truth doesnt hurt when u know what you should do * ,..;-

I'd like to gather much information now by replies so we can pack this topic up into a clear corresponding affect to our needs 

lets speak heres a brainstorm which in the end they correspond to 1 point 

Depresison , anxiety , badness , lostsoul , feel suicidal , pain in the heart stabing zebras around my back ....

lets deal this once and for all , just remember this
all situations , all the badness that affect us can be cured , cured as in back to the way u feel like a baby boy again , the hard part in some peoples part is that you got to be a believer and if ur not interested , lets give it a trial on ur part  , 
If this thread will go any deep in belief , then i believe ill be breaking rules in this forum , but a cure sounds like a conflict in a rule :/ il check itout.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 26, 2009)

How about passing me your bong???


----------



## crozar (Aug 26, 2009)

lol im sure im in somerthing stronger then urz  but ill be happy to escort u from the airport and smoke a jay of rocketlauncher tothe horizon


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2009)

> Location: strange world


......yes.. it is


----------



## crozar (Sep 8, 2009)

im curious if some1 figured out the problems , some people think of problems as an unknown random merrygo round ride when he can fall and keep falling down the cliff without knowing the cure of their problems,

if you want to realize just release everything from ur heart and ponder for a second that everything in life is a mental desire to our needs of expirience to gain character of what u think is character , but this is the maneuver of the world today ,when people are happy doesnt mean we're lucky , but happiness comes from struggling self to release desires and choose the family , ( as a whole in family ) , This is an example that any1 whos a believer or not can take to themselves in their own mind ....imagine urself in a black box , ... after that think of it this way , that ur just now created by GOD , and u realise ur alive and walking and thinking and screaming OH MY!!!>.. WHATS THIS !?! Who Am I !?  how does it feel that ur alive , and u have control of ur soul when ur soul was ... do u know?? is it great ? why then feel sad in life..............
u like to be alive but not alone ... then... seconds later GOD created another person infront of u , wouldnt you be happy to punch that guy ? or play football and be friends ? or is evil part of us as a normal agenda of what we think life is about in the agnostic/science/atheist ?
im concluding my talk is that their is a real answer in life and a real cure to our life , even though you see the multiple arguments and good answers that keeps us gazing, its just random storms of rain in ur head of what life is about in our own thinking and bad puzzles around , if so then ur killing urself to that limitation . life has a meaning remember that and our brain cant know the truth unless we see proof , and proof is their but are you willing to grasp it ?
to have a tip of a 0.8% of the good feeling will shock u to urplace.'
this is a tip do not abuse urself's soul in any way , never judge fast , be patient.. try to complete ur character because in the end no one is alike , we have different styles and this makes us unique however we are all the same and its hard to explain.  
by watching todays world of bad puzzles u will judge ur opinions and go towards ur expirience of answers , dont think im throwing opinions , i get my help with our true source of existence in understanding my meaning as i see the real first door ,the opening ..&.. the final closeing door .
infinite brain sequence is nonsense to be corresponding in this world , because any judge can alienate judgement to any1 when like today we see things that is discriminatory.
our brain acts as life start and death end ...  u count numbers in the infinite way can we count the air ? dont take me wrong , lets help each other and theirs no such thing as a bad soul or a soul that is in pain , that soul can revive and be happy again , However , its like telling a smoker to stop smoking will any1 here in the medical section want to try a cure of ur worse pain in ur soul's heart?is trying hard for a 1 time in ur life ? i mean will any1 try atleast once of what i say  im not biding my laptop on this , but because if i did maybe your trial wont work and if i didnt and i did give u a present still u will send it back because i believe that thats the truth in this world.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW. i'll take a hit of one too art. puff, puff, pass...:48:


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe your post was well spoken, for those that may be interested in listening

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## crozar (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for understanding, it needs critical thinking and i appreciate ur time =)

sometimes when people think they use their mind in illogical places , and sometimes they are afraid of thinking and thinking its an illusion , so wheres the reality to fix problems ? , its their but for the world today maybe u need to video cam urself to analyze which is an illusion of happiness luck day by day or the miseries day by night...

alll the best i just want to be in benefit , without the applause =) so i dont turn bad 1 day.... the applause is for every1 in heaven when we succeed from the evil of this world =)..


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

ok 4 all those who willing to go to the cure i have a test subject ready to be replenished ,  i will be going/posting in a weekly basis in this thread starting from nextmonth or maybe sooner , every week u will see how the slope of cure is gradually increasing and the picture of bef/aft will show in some other site , il link it to the loved ones only , and for the goodness of the slope study il have it backed up with science or the loved ones here=)


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

I dont know what your talking about yet, but i cant wait.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 10, 2011)

Are we going to need any special equipment?  Can we all get one of those walkie talkies?

TinFoilHat to crozar!  Commence gradually increasing the cure slope!  Over!


----------



## hottip (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish my grow was as good as his. What did I miss?


----------



## crozar (Mar 11, 2012)

i have a blog thats going up soon , il link u guys privately for who ever wants , my inbox is empty , u guys can send me a pm and hopefully within " soon " i will link u a blog to this cure =)


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in.  Send me some of those vibes brother.


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 13, 2012)

Still waiting to see the climax lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I...am...so...cornfuzed


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey 7.  We got a pill for that.  My inbox is empty also.


----------



## crozar (Aug 2, 2012)

The Climax....
i heard paradise in this world , did u hear it
i can tell u how it sounds , it will make ur heart burst with tears , it can let ur lungs down , but ur back and body will sweat soo much that u will feel that ur melting all along. wheres my baby i say , i can hear heaven once again calling me in this world..., this feeling stays for the ones in paradise.

§ about the blog and publishing more information about the cure , i got most information but i just need to organize my work an words from all the mess .


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 2, 2012)

Must of slipped off me trail? Were am I?

BWD


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2012)

Pappa Beach/peach should meet this guy.


----------



## crozar (Aug 2, 2012)

paradise attracts us all we just need the boost to get to feel hows it like...
, right now im punctured and i feel like camping here an taking a break since my spirit is sleeping somewhere away, i might soon start a grow on a new thread ...

tcbud any words from hippyinengland its been a year or more since i pass by this forum so ive lost touch , i'd appreciate it if u can send him my regards if ur still in touch


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 2, 2012)

I have farts more understandible then this here pilgrem  No direspectin but yual got dropped to yur head one 2 meny time as kid LOL but yur fire be interestin enough to be watchin

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

:rofl: backwoods...lol...


----------



## crozar (Aug 9, 2012)

bwd nice spirit of the potheads like the rest , wasting time ? i think il pass ur nose for some1 else to bend . seeing a mockery is a sign of weakness . the clown in the darknight was a legend ,my soul is in hes path....

if i spread my brain like a sheet of paper , u will see urself not unique anymore ..but another retard in my world who i ignore , but then u maybe realize , and then u realize .... after that u will be in my path the path of the clown in the darknight.
cure will come to u soon , the dark cure or the bright cure ...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2012)

you know they tell me microdot acid is a helluva thing....:confused2:

:rofl:


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 9, 2012)

lmao 7g that's some funny stuff right there! 
Can I get some of what you are on crozar? PLEASE! I NEED IT!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 9, 2012)

crozar said:
			
		

> bwd nice spirit of the potheads like the rest , wasting time ? i think il pass ur nose for some1 else to bend . seeing a mockery is a sign of weakness . the clown in the darknight was a legend ,my soul is in hes path....
> 
> if i spread my brain like a sheet of paper , u will see urself not unique anymore ..but another retard in my world who i ignore , but then u maybe realize , and then u realize .... after that u will be in my path the path of the clown in the darknight.
> cure will come to u soon , the dark cure or the bright cure ...


 

Mighty sorry pilgrem! Aint be gettin or wantin to stand in the path no clown LOL! 

Might get the sickness yual gots  

Dont think I needs it

BWD


----------



## kaotik (Aug 9, 2012)

crozar said:
			
		

> if i spread my brain like a sheet of paper , u will see urself not unique anymore ..but another retard in my world who i ignore , but then u maybe realize , and then u realize .... after that u will be in my path the path of the clown in the darknight.
> cure will come to u soon , the dark cure or the bright cure ...



what a thread.

is it just me, or does the above sound like some death thrash metal music lyrics?;
..if i spread my brain (dun dun da dun)
..like a sheet of paper (da dun)
you will see yourself, not unique anymore
..just another retard in my world who i ignore

solo!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 9, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> what a thread.
> 
> is it just me, or does the above sound like some death thrash metal music lyrics?;
> ..if i spread my brain (dun dun da dun)
> ...


 

Yup that right there, shot straight to point. 

Respect pilgrem

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thankin ya for me "idjut" rep pilgrem but yual forgots to color it red  Better luck next time reckon.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 10, 2012)

I ment to leave mine green fur ya friend 

BWD


----------

